# Trooper Shawn W. Snow



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Trooper Shawn W. Snow 
*New York State Police
New York*
End of Watch: Sunday, August 3, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 47
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Electrocuted
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, August 3, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Shawn Snow was electrocuted while assisting a driver change a flat tire on an antique fire truck in Ogdensburg. As Trooper Snow and the truck's driver worked on the tire, the fire truck's ladder came in contact with overhead power lines. Trooper Snow and the truck's driver were both killed instantly.

Trooper Snow had served with the New York State Police for 19 years and was assigned to Troop B. He is survived by his wife and children.
Agency Contact Information
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

_*Please contact the New York State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper, my prayers are with your family.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Trooper Snow! Your dedication and service are reflected in your professional demeanor. God give comfort to your family and friends.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

RIP, What an awful way to go. I pray for his family and friends.


----------

